# Filling VW Caddy/Touran number plate section



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

As part of updating my Caddy I'm fitting Touran bumpers and am looking to modify slightly.

I want to fill the number plate indent to make it flush with the curved strip section.

I'm a confident detailer but a novice at body work.

I'm keen to learn plus keep costs low.

I'll also be wrapping the bumper myself in white after.

So far I've just got a tin of p38 filler and sand papers

Looking for advice on filling plus fixing the screw holes as shown in the pics.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Im any sort of professional but i would buy a lunchbox from asda or wherever for £2 or so cut into squares a few cm bigger than the holes, glue them in place behind the hole with something strong that will last, sand down until smooth and remove any chunks of plastic from the hole so its fairly smooth and neat then fill, sand nice and smooth and probably finish with very fine sandpaper so not to cause the vinyl wrap to bubble or anything, thats what i would do lol


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Sorry didnt read it properly thought you wanted to fill the screw holes


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Last reply lol, fiber glass, fill and sand smooth ?


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks the reply, sorting the holes that way makes sense

I'm looking to fill the whole number plate area and raise it a couple of mm so it's a flat section all the way along that centre section

I've got a small fibreglass kit also


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've never done it before, but you could bond a number plate in position, then fibreglass around the edges. 

I can't imagine it will be easy to do. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Pretty sure it would be better to find a spare bumper and then cut it into pieces that fit what you need. Then plastic weld it in place. Fibreglass filler and flat back


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

As smudge said

You have the bumper line all around the bottom of the picture to contend with as well

I would try cutting the top three edges, heating the plastic to the right position and then plastic welding it in line. Failing that - plastic from a second bumper and plastic welding it over the top of what is there


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Just binging it full of filler is a recipie for the whole lot cracking and falling out as soon as you go over a bump.

You'd need to cut out the recess with something like a Dremel with a saw blade wheel or a small air saw, trim the edges and push it forward so it's flush and plastic weld back as close to level as possible, then fill with a proper flexible plastic filler. Years ago upol plastx 6 was what I used. No idea whether they still make it or there's anything newer that's better. You can buy small tubes of bumperfill from Halfords and the like but it works out pretty expensive if you need a lot.


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

Cutting , bringing forwards and plastic welding sounds likes it well in my capabilities . Will give it a go and update soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

